# does a fish like this, do good in bettas competitions?



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

I was wondering, what type of colors do good in bettas competitions.
It might be a dumb questions, but I've read that yellow bettas tend to do good.
Now, I am not sure it that's true or not, but maybe someone can help me out :lol:
As you can see in the picture, this is a typical colored bettas I believe. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Last time, i saw one that was this INCREDIBLE blue. There was also a gorgeous purple one.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

peacock said:


> Last time, i saw one that was this INCREDIBLE blue. There was also a gorgeous purple one.



So you saw a blue fish win a competition?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You'd have to work on it. Decide whether you want solid (all blue) or muti. If blue red multi, The fins must be totally red - no irid lines on any of the 3 fins.

At the moment his scales/color is "incomplete" . . . look closely at the body and you can notice the blue doesn't totally cover his body . . . I'm not talking about full mask - rather his scales do not fully overlap/cover the entire body. SO you would have to work on that. 

Form wise - his body could be more balanced. His dorsal could be better, his anal could be more pointy. And his ventrals are split - you need to improve these too.


----------

